# 2 piece vs 4



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

Been thinkin about a new rig. Been lookin on several sites and have noticed that just about everything advertised have been 4 piece rods. Is this the norm now-a -days? I have always looked @ the joints as weak spots and have stuck to 2 piece rods but maybe I am old fashioned. Both my rods are 2 pc.


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

I understand the concern. For me it's the convenience. A 4piece is easier to store and transport. Many more rods are broken in transient than while fishing. I have several 2piece and 4piece rods. In 40 years of fly fishing I have only broken one rod at the ferrule , a 10wt rod at the bottom ferrule. I was trying too left too large of fish, a 40lb jack. As far as performance I find no difference between the 2 piece and the 4 piece.
I would look at performance over the number of pieces. You can always glue the pieces together to turn a 4 piece into a 2 piece.
If you put the pieces together properly, push together and 1/4 turn you should have no problems with the ferrules.
Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

g. Loomis makes a couple of one piece rods, the crosscurrent pro 1 and NRX pro 1. I think the St Croix Imperial and Mojo come in a 2 piece option. TFO TFR comes as a 2 piece. There might be some others. 

But most makers are doing only 4 piece options.


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

I was always a 2pc man too but I was finally convinced to try a 4 piece and I haven't been disappointed yet. I guess the ferrules have improved significantly over the years in both durability and performance. I really can't feel the difference between a 2pc and a 4pc anymore. 

Cliff


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Just a note on ferrules: Make sure you dab a little wax on the male ends to ensure they don't back out and check them regularly. I broke an 8 wt Xi3 on a back cast because the ferrule backed out and the female portion snapped. Won't make that mistake again!


----------



## Wolfie#2 (May 8, 2017)

A 4 pc would be easier to store. Thanks for the encouraging words!


----------



## Bayoutalker (Jun 30, 2012)

Many years ago my uncle taught me to fly fish. At that time metal ferrules were the thing. He always lubed the make end with the oil from the side of his nose. I did this for many years. Now, with integral ferrules, I've heard several theories. I always make sure they are clean and tight in place and I've never had a problem. I've never seen a manufacturer's recommendation. Anyone else? 

Cliff


----------



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

As far as lubricating the ferrules, Orvis recommend waxing the male end. They sell a special wax for this. I use a soft candle wax on mine. DO NOT use oils or greasess on them that will cause it to seal when you put it together and then when the rod heats up during the day pressure will build and push the ferrules apart..


----------



## RUFcaptain (Aug 12, 2011)

Scott makes a nice 2 piece Tarpon rod, itâ€™s very tempting. A one piece Hardy or Gloomis would be the ultimate setup if you didnâ€™t have to worry about transporting. Oh well, Iâ€™ll deal with the 4 piece rods, they havenâ€™t let me down yet. Only ever broke one fly rod, a 10 wt on Tuna #18 in Cabo.


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

*2 vs 4 piece rods*

I fly alot to fish so all rods are 4 piece because the airlines allow them as carry-ons. Broken quite a few cheaper rods, only use good ones now. Most breaks happen away from ferrules, although I had a new Sage One break in May at the largest male ferrule. 15# steelhead, close quarters combat. But all good rods come with unconditional warranties, so they replaced it. I doubt anyone could tell the difference blindfolded between actions of 2 or 4 piece rods nowdays.


----------



## Currie-s (Jul 12, 2019)

I always used 2 piece fly rods until we took a trip to the Bahamas and I purchased a 4 piece. A 4 piece travels much better and I have not noticed any difference on performance.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I don't notice any difference between my 2 and 4 piece rods from the ferrules. Casting a friends 1 piece Hardy Zephyrus was a dream though. Just too much to deal with even though I live on the water and my rods stay assembled. I just flew with 4 4 piece rods in a travel tube as my carry on. Easy fit in the overhead on the plane.


Besides what was said about lubing the ferrules, make sure you check the sections for tightness every so often. Easy to break the tip of the male end off if the sections get loose and you load up the rod.


----------

